# lowrider scooters



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anybody still build them? I just picked one up and want to fix it up. Need ideas if any one can help.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

There's a few in here some were.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Does anybody still build them? I just picked one up and want to fix it up. Need ideas if any one can help.


Check out my club topic, I got 2 in there. Members only cc . On this bike forum.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> Check out my club topic, I got 2 in there. Members only cc . On this bike forum.


Nice looking scooters can't weight to get mine looking as good.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Nice looking scooters can't weight to get mine looking as good.


Post some pics of your scooter Smiley if you get a chance.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is my Son's. Still got a ways to go but he loves it.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Post some pics of your scooter Smiley if you get a chance.


Yeah ill post up as soon as I get a chance probably tomorrow morning. Its gonna be simple for now untill later this year maybe for vegas it will be custom.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


> Here is my Son's. Still got a ways to go but he loves it.


That is clean bro mine is gonna be green to but maybe like a planet green.maybe some pinstripes.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

my cousins pedal scooter


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

That is bad ass bro I like the radio flyier its pulling


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IT IS MY LITTLE PROJECT THAT I AM GONNA BUILD IN STAGES ITS GONNA BE BUILT LIKE A STREET THEN FROM THERE I WILL UPGRADE LITTLE BY LITTLE.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> View attachment 443055
> HERE IT IS MY LITTLE PROJECT THAT I AM GONNA BUILD IN STAGES ITS GONNA BE BUILT LIKE A STREET THEN FROM THERE I WILL UPGRADE LITTLE BY LITTLE.


Thats badass. I cant wait to see how it turns out. You gonna match it to your Jetta?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Thats badass. I cant wait to see how it turns out. You gonna match it to your Jetta?



I was thinking about it bro. Or something similar. For now just a nice paint and striping.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND SOME BABY DAYTONS FOR MY SCOOTER?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND SOME BABY DAYTONS FOR MY SCOOTER?


12" wheels?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> 12" wheels?


WOULD THOSE FIT MY SCOOTER?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHOULD I DO ALL TWISTED PARTS ON THIS BITCH? I WAS THINKING OF MAKING MY OWN PARTS ALL TWISTED NOT SURE YET.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SO I TRIED PUTTING A BENT FORK ON IT BUT THE FRAME SITS ON THE GROUND AND THE TIRE IS STILL IN THE AIR ANY IDEAS?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

sg805 said:


>


THATS CLEAN I LIKE THE PAINT JOB AND STRIPING


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

sg805 said:


>


thats clean. you made the fenders?


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks homie i painted it and my boy striped it


smiley602 said:


> THATS CLEAN I LIKE THE PAINT JOB AND STRIPING


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks! no fender came with scooter just had wheels and fenders chromed


HOTSHOT956 said:


> thats clean. you made the fenders?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sg805 said:


>


Damn this scooter is tight.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/52661-scooters.html


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks kiloz.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

sg805 said:


> thanks! no fender came with scooter just had wheels and fenders chromed


kool thanks i saw one here for sale but it didnt have fenders. but your ride is really clean bro.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Got this one for sale. $45 shipped to your door.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Thanks kiloz.




:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt anybody got any twisted parts for sale for my scooter.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY LIL GIRL'S SCOOTER. "LA kRONIKA" MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY OTHER GIRL'S SCOOTER. "PIMP JUICE"


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt looks good mike


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT how do i post pics from my droid phone


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY IDEAS FELLAS OF WHAT TO DO WITH THIS FRAME?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

smiley602 said:


>


You should mold the whole frame. More space to work with.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> ANY IDEAS FELLAS OF WHAT TO DO WITH THIS FRAME?


send it up here


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

lesstime said:


> send it up here


send it were bro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> You should mold the whole frame. More space to work with.


that's what i was thinking


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

to me ill do some body work to it


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

lesstime said:


> to me ill do some body work to it


were you stay at and what's the price


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MY OTHER GIRL'S SCOOTER. "PIMP JUICE"


Might have another scooter for sale. Same style as this but all stock. Pm with offers don't have a set price just don't have use for it currently working on my last one for my last baby girl.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

how much you looking to get for the scooter


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> how much you looking to get for the scooter


Make me an offer bro,


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> Make me an offer bro,


damn i don't know much about those scooters and how much they go for just throw a price out there bro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


what's good bro how is your dragon heart coming along


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in the market of buying one!!! Show me what's out there for sell.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Might have another scooter for sale. Same style as this but all stock. Pm with offers don't have a set price just don't have use for it currently working on my last one for my last baby girl.


Do u have any pics............ I'm looking for Stock or Custom just trying to see what's out there!!! I'm Pay Pal Ready


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> Do u have any pics............ I'm looking for Stock or Custom just trying to see what's out there!!! I'm Pay Pal Ready


Pm me your number and I can txt you pictures.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Pm me your number and I can txt you pictures.


P/M sent uffin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> P/M sent uffin:


I will get it to you asap.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DID YOU SELL IT BRO


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> SHOULD I DO ALL TWISTED PARTS ON THIS BITCH? I WAS THINKING OF MAKING MY OWN PARTS ALL TWISTED NOT SURE YET.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

how much are the RadioFlyer scooters going for the ones from the mid to late 60's


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> P/M sent uffin:


I will get the info asap


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

seen this one on ebay


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> seen this one on ebay
> View attachment 471869
> 
> View attachment 471870


Damn they fucked that scooter up.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn they fucked that scooter up.


i think it was original like that it was posted for $750


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

WTF


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> WTF


WTF indeed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

How is your scooter build going Smiley?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

its been on hold for a minute bro but soon it will start again i think i may have chucky get a hold of it for some mods and paint.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> its been on hold for a minute bro but soon it will start again i think i may have chucky get a hold of it for some mods and paint.


Chucky gets down, He gonna paint a pedal car for me soon. I cant wait to see how your scooter turns out as I bet it gonna be badass


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Might have another scooter for sale. Same style as this but all stock. Pm with offers don't have a set price just don't have use for it currently working on my last one for my last baby girl.


I will be I'm the LA area San Fernando. If anyone is interested hit me up, I will take it with me this weekend. 100 bucks delivered


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Chavo just got done striping and leafing my scooter


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT ANYBODY GOT ANY SCOOTERS POST EM UP PLESE.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Looking good bro. :thumbsup:


Thanks homie im trying maybe next year i will go all out on it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My boy just picked this one up..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


Damn that sucker looks clean


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

my cousins goodtimes b.c.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

orangecrush719 said:


> my cousins goodtimes b.c.


LOOKS BADASS!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

for sale rims are steel soild tires has rear brake and kickstand


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I just picked up a scooter!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

My Lil girls skooter. MemberS only cc.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Building this 30's scooting star looking for my daughter getting sand blasted now gonna do some minor body work then kandying it out in brandywine


----------

